# Is it possible to make 2k/ month online?



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm a minimalist, and 2k will do just fine after taxes (25%) per month. My great scheme is to go through -possibly another undergrad and then grad school, while getting paid through some sort of online business and graduate debt free.

Is it possible to make that much money online/ month with some time commitment? 

I've got access to a textile mill, and craft market where most things are hand-made. I see a business there, but no business plan, or the confidence if this might pick up online. 

If you are involved in a online business, please contribute.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Google "how to make money on the internet" and "ways to make money on the internet."


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

How opposed are you to dancing for money or not wearing clothes?


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

You could do a drop ship online store. Though it is probably going to consume all of your time unless you have people helping.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Killionaire said:


> Google "how to make money on the internet" and "ways to make money on the internet."


Oh, don't get me started with the stuff that comes out from that search. It's like internet version of snake oil sale. 




conscius said:


> How opposed are you to dancing for money or not wearing clothes?



Very opposed.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Emerald Legend said:


> Oh, don't get me started with the stuff that comes out from that search. It's like internet version of snake oil sale.


That's a poor attitude and you are wrong. I know for a fact there are some good money making methods that come up in the searches I gave. I gave you a good answer and your response was insulting.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Emerald Legend said:


> Very opposed.


It was a joke, hence the


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Certainly. Have you considered being a web cam fetish worker?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Emerald Legend said:


> Oh, don't get me started with the stuff that comes out from that search. It's like internet version of snake oil sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's bad news, especially since two grand a month is only "minimalist" if you are middle class.

You may want to become a real minimalist and drop those high income expectations if you just want to sell handicrafts on ebay.

You could live in a van in the Pacific northwest and sell your handicrafts at flea markets and by the side of a quaint street, if you want to be a real minimalist.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Killionaire said:


> That's a poor attitude and you are wrong. I know for a fact there are some good money making methods that come up in the searches I gave. I gave you a good answer and your response was insulting.


I wasn't trying to insult you at all  
It was merely a complaint. I did search extensively before making this thread, and have come across some legitimate ways of making money that way..just not enough ways of making it to 2k/month and hence this thread. Now, you might say 'Oh, it's absolutely possible.', and what I am looking for is the specific input of how it is exactly. 





fourtines said:


> Certainly. Have you considered being a web cam fetish worker?


Unfortunately, I'm not physically attractive, or morally open to that line of work. 



fourtines said:


> Oh that's bad news, especially since two grand a month is only "minimalist" if you are middle class.
> 
> You may want to become a real minimalist and drop those high income expectations if you just want to sell handicrafts on ebay.
> 
> You could live in a van in the Pacific northwest and sell your handicrafts at flea markets and by the side of a quaint street, if you want to be a real minimalist.



2k/ month is middle-class income?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Emerald Legend said:


> I wasn't trying to insult you at all
> It was merely a complaint. I did search extensively before making this thread, and have come across some legitimate ways of making money that way..just not enough ways of making it to 2k/month and hence this thread. Now, you might say 'Oh, it's absolutely possible.', and what I am looking for is the specific input of how it is exactly.
> 
> 
> ...


To me saying you "only" need a public school teachers salary to live off of, because you are a minimalist, strikes me as hilarious. Because I think of minimalism as commune living or farm living or van camping, or those awesome people in the Appalachian mountains who use solar power and rain water and in many ways like pioneers, with a bit more comfort.

I don't know what city you live in. In San Francisco or New York yeah that is totally minimalist. In West Virginia, it's a fairly cushy income for a single person.

There are all sorts of minimalism, including wealthy pretentious people who say that they buy few things, but when they do, it's from Tiffanys and Sachs. Lol.

I am partly yanking your chain. It's just that honestly "only" two grand a month struck me as hilarious because it exceeds minimum wage, even in states like California.

Im sorry.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

fourtines said:


> To me saying you "only" need a public school teachers salary to live off of, because you are a minimalist, strikes me as hilarious. Because I think of minimalism as commune living or farm living or van camping, or those awesome people in the Appalachian mountains who use solar power and rain water and in many ways like pioneers, with a bit more comfort.
> 
> I don't know what city you live in. In San Francisco or New York yeah that is totally minimalist. In West Virginia, it's a fairly cushy income for a single person.
> 
> ...


Oh, should've put up my location as well: Toronto, Canada. It's considered New York of Canada, so as you can guess- the price of living is pretty steep.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Emerald Legend said:


> Oh, should've put up my location as well: Toronto, Canada. It's considered New York of Canada, so as you can guess- the price of living is pretty steep.


I live in Los Angeles, I am one mile from the beach and in a safe neighborhood. Right now I have more than I need, it feels excessive to me sometimes as a person from my back ground. I have technically survived on hundreds of dollars a month in family or group living situations, which admittedly, had its drawbacks. I would never go that bare again unless I had a solid plan, like a cabin in the woods and a committed partner. HOWEVER, if I were to pare down my yuppie living expenses to what could be current urban comfy minimalism for 1500 a month, a mile from the beach, in a safe neighborhood. I have been greatly blessed to receive these circumstances, but I rent a very nice room and if I went back to eating beans, rice, eggs, tuna, oatmeal, bananas, etc like I did when I first took my leap of faith in this state, yes I could live off of 1500 a month, if my living situation remained peaceful.

In Los Angeles. I take public transportation and walk, and am also blessed with no chronic medical issues that require high insurance payments.Of course I already have plenty of clothes and those sorts of things.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Well you just gave me a great idea how I could maintain my lifestyle, pared down, plus start to save up for that cabin in the woods!

Or finance my future degree that I want to maybe go north to get.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Well you just gave me a great idea how I could maintain my lifestyle, pared down, plus start to save up for that cabin in the woods!
> 
> Or finance my future degree that I want to maybe go north to get.


Nice!


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

I was expecting to click on this and see something like 

"The answer is: yes! click this link to see how I make $2,000 a month online:

[insert suspicious bit.ly link here]"


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Chascoda said:


> I was expecting to click on this and see something like
> 
> "The answer is: yes! click this link to see how I make $2,000 a month online:
> 
> [insert suspicious bit.ly link here]"



lol..nope.


----------



## pearlgirl87 (Oct 7, 2013)

You said possibly another undergrad ... could you just take the pre-reqs and apply for graduate school?

I can't help, sorry. I make $950/mo being a teaching associate and I spent a quarter of it on a "I DESERVE THIS" shopping trip this month because I was that pissed off at my students. Graduate school may provide funding depending on where you go.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

pearlgirl87 said:


> You said possibly another undergrad ... could you just take the pre-reqs and apply for graduate school?
> 
> I can't help, sorry. I make $950/mo being a teaching associate and I spent a quarter of it on a "I DESERVE THIS" shopping trip this month because I was that pissed off at my students. Graduate school may provide funding depending on where you go.


hmm..that might work, given I do well in my pre-reqs and GRE, cutting down on the years needed to graduate. I just don't want to worry about money, you know? It hinders learning..and I have a lot of debt from the useless degree I have atm. In a perfect world, I just want to attend school, own my own business on the side, and enjoy nature and read lotsa books, maybe teach kids part-time as a career. That;s my ideal life. 

Shopping spree sounds fun! Where did you blow the money? Shoes or books?


----------



## pearlgirl87 (Oct 7, 2013)

It would really depend on what your degree is in now and what degree you want to go for graduate school. I'm in psychology and I think a lot of people just need to take a couple pre-reqs and maybe the GRE subject test rather than getting the bachelor's degree, but it's definitely harder to make that leap if you went from say English to Pre-Med. It's worth talking to a school about. There are tons of people who change their mind and have undergraduate degrees in something unrelated to what they're studying in graduate school.

Could you do an accelerated program, or one that's like classes at night? 

Luckily, I'm scraping by with very, very little debt right now because of a grant that pays for nearly all my tuition. The money I get for teaching pays for a majority of living expenses, and so I am avoiding loans right now. But I will say I'm fortunate to have a family who pities me, and who show up with costco-sized boxes of food because they are worried I'm not eating. Is graduate school necessary for you to advance in what you're doing? Sometimes it may not be worth the crushing debt ...


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Killionaire said:


> That's a poor attitude and you are wrong.


No he's not.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

There's people making 5, 6, or 7 figures per year from posting videos on youtube. Some of them just make videos of themselves playing games with amusing commentary. Some others do comedy. One person bakes cakes on youtube. You have to be charming or entertaining or sexy to get people to watch enough to make a living. 

Also you can make 3D objects and charge people money to use them on sites like Turbo Squid. You have to have 3D software and be good at using it. 

You can make t-shirt designs and sell them using print on demand services such as Zazzle and Cafe Press. 

So there's three solid examples for you of people making money online. There's people making a living, sometimes a great living from doing all these things. But most people suck at making money at these things because most people suck at what they do. Their creations suck and/or they don't make enough of an effort. Usually both. Only a small percentage are good enough to making a living at these things. 

I don't think INFJ are good at making money on the internet. It says on INFJ Relationships that INFJ are "Not good with money or practical day-to-day life necessities." I have personally dealt with some INFJ artists who suck at making money with their art. The main reason is that they refuse to cater to the customers and give customers what they like. INFJ are all stuck up about their own values and refuse to do certain things. I gave some good advice about how to make more money with art and some INFJ people got extremely mad at me and insulted me horribly. All I did was tell them to focus on making their art more enjoyable for the customers and be more consumer focused. They thought that was horribly offensive. What nonsense! INFJ artists just want to do their own weird little things regardless of whether the customers like it or not. And then they complain if the customers don't buy their art. That's so stupid because the customers deserve to get what they like when they spend their money. But INFJ think that they are being whores/prostitutes if they simply give customers what they want. This is a bad attitude. This is probably the major reason why INFJ are bad in business. In every business, the #1 job is to excel in pleasing the customers. That's what Steve Jobs did. His goal was to create products that are "insanely great" for the customers. 

That sucked when you said this is all "snake oil" stuff when you didn't even investigate what I suggested and you just turned your nose up at it. That's typical INFJ thinking and attitude and that's why INFJ are not good at making money on the internet. It wouldn't have killed you to spend 30 minutes investigating what I suggested.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

bricolage said:


> No he's not.


Oh what do you know about making money on the internet? Probably nothing.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Killionaire said:


> There's people making 5, 6, or 7 figures per year from posting videos on youtube. Some of them just make videos of themselves playing games with amusing commentary. Some others do comedy. One person bakes cakes on youtube. You have to be charming or entertaining or sexy to get people to watch enough to make a living.
> 
> Also you can make 3D objects and charge people money to use them on sites like Turbo Squid. You have to have 3D software and be good at using it.
> 
> ...


The sentence in bold is appealing to me, and also the idea about 3D design. I think I can do ok in that area. Brainstorm, create something, and let people buy it if they like the resulting product.. I don't have to do anything once I design it as it's out there already..unless I want to create my own site on the side and sell on my own which is still a possibility- I won't have to compromise my creativity and I won't inherit additional responsibilities. 

What you said about INFJs about not good with money might be true, I don't know. personally, I know how to manage my personal finances..it's just how to make money is a problem for me as I can't seem to pick a career path and go with it. I don't think I can be good with conventional 9-5 job, but if I was to be a business owner working for myself- perhaps I wouldn't be as rigid. 

For me, poverty/ money problem/ income is a problem to be solved, and I try to strategize how to eliminate the need for getting 9-5 office job it as I want total freedom. If I want to disappear into the woods for weeks/ months and not have to worry about money, I should be able to do so. Getting to that stage will take tremendous amount of work, and I understand that, but that's my ultimate goal and I will use my INFJ bat sonar on it. We're pretty good at picking up on trends, connecting ideas and we're always after the big picture, so with my big picture (ultimate goal) in mind, all it's required is to try. Most INFJs just theorize and do not act on their good ideas, or make enough mistakes to learn from them and keep going. 

I did no such thing, but I can see how it might appear that way. You've been hurt by other INFJs and it's understandable, but the truth is, I tried what you suggested..in fact, it's the first thing I tried as it's the first logical thing to do. I've come across numerous sites that capitalize on people like me..they _teach _others how to make money when that's their whole business. It's like telemarketers training telemarketers to hook others to be like them. Information products? Ebooks with no/little info in them just to drive traffic? It seems like manipulation and scam as they have no legitimate things to sell. Some legit ways I've come across before making this thread- contract based work on elance/similar sites, writing articles, web design, actually selling stuff on ebay/amazon, etc. Also being an entrepreneur/ investor if you have some dough/ can gather the dough.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Emerald Legend said:


> I'm a minimalist, and 2k will do just fine after taxes (25%) per month. My great scheme is to go through -possibly another undergrad and then grad school, while getting paid through some sort of online business and graduate debt free.
> Is it possible to make that much money online/ month with some time commitment?
> I've got access to a textile mill, and craft market where most things are hand-made. I see a business there, but no business plan, or the confidence if this might pick up online.
> If you are involved in a online business, please contribute.


yes, but you need to know what you're doing, know the right people and be willing to constantly change up your game (the internet is a fast moving marketplace. it throws you a lot of curve balls). it's not something I'd recommend most people getting into, but if you're serious enough, you can do it.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> yes, but you need to know what you're doing, know the right people and be willing to constantly change up your game (the internet is a fast moving marketplace. it throws you a lot of curve balls). it's not something I'd recommend most people getting into, but if you're serious enough, you can do it.


I do business online with an INTJ, and we've found success. Thing is I never have a moment of free time. You'd think being at home working on the internet would make life a lot easier. I have found I have less free time than I ever have working elsewhere. Which is why help may be needed... The internet moves faster than I do, it is hard to keep up and easy to fall behind.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Killionaire said:


> That's what Steve Jobs did. His goal was to create products that are "insanely great" for the customers.


Actually, Jobs was quoted "A lot of times, people don't know what they want until you show it to them". He was more like a gravity-well of sales, tech, and people attractors and had the money and gravitas to trendset. Smaller businesses who don't have such an engine like the one Jobs created are forced to make more compromises. So in the context of a freelancer who must fully rely on his/her own wit, the options are limited.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> Fuck around until you find magic.


 I shall frame this line and post it above my desk


----------

